# Where To Get 100 Litre Ss Pots



## reg (24/4/08)

On the back of Poks March pump bulk buy and the grain mill bulk buy it got me thinking about POTS.

Is there a local (Melbourne) supplier of 100 or 120 litre SS pots.
If any one has any details then can you please PM them to me or post them on here. Prefer good quality
Also post if you would be interested in getting one so we might get a reasonable price.
I am willing to organise and get the ball rolling.

Good way to upgrade or set up and future proof (as CM2 puts it)..


----------



## Barramundi (24/4/08)

i think grain and grape sell them but theyre not cheap , nor will they be from anywhere else in that size , ... try the asian cooking stores in footscray or somewhere like that they sometimes have big pots at reasonable prices ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/4/08)

Hotel Agencies in Fitzroy are pretty well stocked.

Another good place is Chef's Hat opposite the Sth. Melbourne Market.

Good luck with your pursuits. 

Warren -


----------



## brettprevans (24/4/08)

if you find someone whose willing to do a bulk buy or is only willing to deal with a food business, shoot me an email. my folks are in the food business and I coud possibly organise it through them as the 'shell company'.


----------



## reg (24/4/08)

100 litre SS pot from Chefs Hat $1280......May be not the best place.

The other place only stocks up to 44 litre.


----------



## brettprevans (24/4/08)

reg said:


> 100 litre SS pot from Chefs Hat $1280......May be not the best place.


LMAO thats hilarious. 4 brewers would be better off chipping and buying a brewboy from mashmaster than 4 pots!


----------



## beerguide (24/4/08)

Allquip has S/S 98 ltr ones for $295. Not sure where they are based, but compared to 1200, anything must be cheaper.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/4/08)

reg said:


> 100 litre SS pot from Chefs Hat $1280......May be not the best place.
> 
> The other place only stocks up to 44 litre.



Ouch!! In regards to Chef's Hat.

Sorry about the dud links Reg. I got my 80 litre from Hotel Agencies. Thing was it's ally. Thought they may have had similar volumes in S/S?

Warren -


----------



## reVoxAHB (24/4/08)

I reckon AllQuip is gonna be your best bet, new. Otherwise, if you can hold out, keep a constant watchful eye on eVilbay and greys online. I scored a 100L SS pot for $134, in as-new condition (eBay). Seller was new to the game, put the lister under sauce-pans.. no description, etc. Maybe a fluke win.

reVox


----------



## bugwan (24/4/08)

If you're willing to consider aluminium, I got my 90L pot from Footscray Fabrics ( :blink for $120. They go bigger too... No stainless there though...


----------



## reg (24/4/08)

Just shot some emails of.
now just to wait for some replys.
Then can compare SS to Ally


Perhaps we could start to get a list together of interested people.

1. Reg (depending on price)


----------



## KHB (24/4/08)

Have a look on beerbelly.com. I think his pots are on sale at the moment too!!


----------



## domonsura (24/4/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> LMAO thats hilarious. 4 brewers would be better off chipping and buying a brewboy from mashmaster than 4 pots!



Uh.....you won't get a Brewboy from Mashmaster - he doesn't make them.........I do. :lol:

and I have 98 litre stainless steel pots.........you guys need to take into account (yet again) that allquip's prices do not include GST, so all of their displayed prices need to have 10% added on to them.


----------



## T.D. (24/4/08)

Allquip is still pretty cheap with GST: $324.50. Although, it could all come down to postage in the end...

I've bought some stuff from "Ken's Commercial Kitchens" in Sydney in the past and they were really good value (even better than allquip). But I think they've increased their prices a bit since then.


----------



## reg (24/4/08)

Ok so some emails have been sent of.
I am asking for prices of both SS and Ally pots.
There may be a minimum number of people to get a good price, so jump on and put your name in if you are interested.


----------



## enoch (24/4/08)

domonsura said:


> Uh.....you won't get a Brewboy from Mashmaster - he doesn't make them.........I do. :lol:
> 
> and I have 98 litre stainless steel pots.........you guys need to take into account (yet again) that allquip's prices do not include GST, so all of their displayed prices need to have 10% added on to them.




What brand are the Ali ones you have on your site now Wayne?


----------



## domonsura (24/4/08)

Robinox ali and stainless Enoch.
I've made an enquiry, and if you guys can get together a minimum of 10 for a 'bulk buy' I can offer the stainless 98 litres at _$295 inc GST _ (That's allquip's GST exclusive price) AHB special only.....

You guys sort out amongst yourselves, put a list together. Technically this price goes only to the end of the month as there is a pending price rise coming then apparently. Not sure how much, but anyway - that's what I can do if you can scrape 10 of you together 

They can be paid for individually, and can be sent wherever, what I would suggest is to make a list and put your postcode beside it, and I will put a freight cost beside it. You are also welcome to collect it, or organise your own freight if you wish.


----------



## Moray (24/4/08)

add me to the list.

I'm also interested in getting a bsp socket welded in so I can attach a tap
and a pickup tube with hop filter

1. Reg (depending on price)
2. Moray - 3101


----------



## Moray (28/4/08)

anyone else interested ?


----------



## Tony (28/4/08)

What are the dimentions of the 98 liter pots?

and do they have a thick base?

cheers


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/08)

domonsura said:


> Uh.....you won't get a Brewboy from Mashmaster - he doesn't make them.........I do. :lol:


Sorry Dom, I must have had mashmaster on the brain (I know I had monstermill on the brain). I love the brewboy.

my 2c, the kettle is worth the spend for long term durability. if its just for hot water etc then i would go cheap ali. $295 is a damn nice price


----------



## reg (29/4/08)

Doesnt look like this bulk buy is going to get up.

Tomorrow is the end of the month so not looking good.

Thanks Domonsura for getting the prices, sorry to waste your time..

Maybe in a little while


----------



## domonsura (29/4/08)

The Robinox 98's are 500mm high and 500mm diameter. Made from 1.2mm SS, and the base is what they call "5.5mm fully encapsulated aluminium thermic base' , which in our language means an aluminium base, 5.5mm thick fully enclosed in stainless. I believe the aluminium part is to distribute the heat evenly - I've drilled through a few of these bases and they are pretty thick. Base heat distribution is pretty good. On an interesting note, when drilling through the base, even though it's ali, it's tough as all hell and takes a bit of effort even with a brand new good quality bi-metal holesaw..... <_< . 
Handles are solid 12mm rod, each one is attached to a plate which is welded and riveted to the main vessel. There is a lid with the pot, and the lid handle is also 12mm ss rod, welded to the lid.
They are literally commercial kitchen stockpots, and solidly built. Suitable for use on gas, electric, ceramic and induction heat sources. Dishwasher safe. (That's one BIG dishwasher :huh: )

Mods can be done before they leave the workshop, 1/2" BSP socket welded in for $35 ea.


----------



## domonsura (29/4/08)

no worries, if 10 of you can gather together, I'll check out a price at the time - you never know. Sometimes they suprise me.


----------



## crozdog (30/4/08)

Don't forget the used machinery / equipment suppliers eg Fallsdell or Flemings


----------



## samhighley (4/5/08)

Add me to the list.

1. Reg (depending on price)
2. Moray - 3101
3. Sammy (also want a BSP socket welded @ $35)


----------



## Fents (5/5/08)

Add me to the list.

1. Reg (depending on price)
2. Moray - 3101
3. Sammy (also want a BSP socket welded @ $35)
4. Fenton - 3087


----------



## AUHEAMIC (5/5/08)

Fents said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> 1. Reg (depending on price)
> 2. Moray - 3101
> ...


Wedding over time for more important things?


----------



## Fents (5/5/08)

you know it. luckily we havnt made that "joint account" yet


----------



## reg (5/5/08)

OK I am not too sure if everybody is aware but we have to wait till we get 10 on the list for Domonsura.
Numbers are still a little low but getting closer....


----------



## bljpoad (5/5/08)

What is the damage likely to be freight wise? I am in 3053
- Bez


----------



## Moray (5/5/08)

sorry guys I'm out.

I thought this had fallen through so I placed an order with beerbelly today.

cheers
Moray


----------



## reg (5/5/08)

Moray 
just out of curiosity what did you get and for how much?

By the way it had fallen over as i needed to be done by the end of last month.
Domonsura said if and when we got 10 together he could re price them for us.
So you did the right thing if you wanted it now.

Cheers and enjoy the new bling
Reg


----------



## Moray (6/5/08)

Had a bit of a splurge

I got the 98 litre stainless job for $334.95
http://www.beerbelly.com.au/vessels.html

I also got a couple of sockets welded in, a hopscreen and pickup tube.
a 30 plate chiller with fittings
http://www.beerbelly.com.au/beerequip.html

and an italian burner with medium adjustable regulator
http://www.beerbelly.com.au/burners.html

I'm planning on BIAB until my finances recover enough to get a separate mash tun.


----------



## beerguide (6/5/08)

You wont be disappointed when they turn up  
I got a ss 70 ltr pot with goodies welding in a few months back from beer belly - excellent work and very neat!


----------



## domonsura (6/5/08)

Berwyck said:


> What is the damage likely to be freight wise? I am in 3053
> - Bez


$45 Berwyck

Here are some freight prices for major centres, they would need to be confirmed for specific postcodes. All 98 litre pots have 20kg physical weight available within these prices, as the freight is calculated on cubic weight (size) not physical weight of the item. In real terms this means that you can put nearly a whole bag of grain inside one or equivalent weight for shipping. Both burners will fit inside this size kettle, (8kg with a reg)..........so the freight prices are horrible for some, but there are ways to make it worth it  (unless you're in Darwin...)

We use Toll Priority courier, so delivery is door to door and must be signed for.

MELB $45 

SYD - $60 

BRIS - $130 (not really worth it unless you wanted to go the whole hog and fill it with goodies)

PERTH - $85

DARWIN - You don't really want to know. Seriously.  (I've always been curious, is everything horrendously expensive in Darwin or what? ) 

Essentially, you can keep the list going and when (if) we reach 10 I will price check at the time and those who the price is acceptable to can go ahead with it as long as we are close to 10 - I might be able to 'make up the numbers' as such if it's only one or 2. The price has more to do with the number purchased than anything else so the price should still be much better than normal anyway.


----------



## etbandit (6/5/08)

reg said:


> On the back of Poks March pump bulk buy and the grain mill bulk buy it got me thinking about POTS.
> 
> Is there a local (Melbourne) supplier of 100 or 120 litre SS pots.
> If any one has any details then can you please PM them to me or post them on here. Prefer good quality
> ...




Try our sponsors above, otherwise Victoria street in Richmond, VIC.

There are 3 stores that stock small to 200L stock pots in Stainless and Aluminium at great value. Not sure what their door numbers are but the first is on the corner of Victoria and Church, opposite the large antique store Oriental Express. The second is near the same corner but a few doors towards the city end from the DJ store. The thrid is about 200m from the Nth Richmond railway bridge (away from the city).


----------



## reg (6/5/08)

I dont really get into Richmond anymore.
Perhaps someone maybe able to get to those shops and have a look and get back to me.
Next time I am in Richmond I will have a look but could be a while.

I am still waiting to hear back from G&G as John has been away.
Might try again this weekend.


----------



## Rex (6/5/08)

Tony said:


> What are the dimentions of the 98 liter pots?
> 
> and do they have a thick base?
> 
> cheers



I have the 98L Robinox SS pots from allQuip and they're top quality. The base is nice and heavy for good even heat.

Dimentions are aprox, 50cm x 50cm.


----------



## Moray (7/5/08)

thats a cool setup you have there Rex.

How did you do the sight glasses ?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (7/5/08)

Velophile recently purchased some (admittedly very cheap) cheap 60litre stainless pots from a place in Sydney Road for what boiled down to about $1/litre. If Sydney Road in Brunswick works better than Victoria Street in Abbotsford/Richmond...

I've contemplated a smaller one for standard batches as the thickness isn't a concern for me as long as they can hold their shape, which they apparently do.


----------



## Andyd (7/5/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Velophile recently purchased some (admittedly very cheap) cheap 60litre stainless pots from a place in Sydney Road for what boiled down to about $1/litre. If Sydney Road in Brunswick works better than Victoria Street in Abbotsford/Richmond...
> 
> I've contemplated a smaller one for standard batches as the thickness isn't a concern for me as long as they can hold their shape, which they apparently do.




Any idea where in Sydney rd?

Andy


----------



## Velophile (7/5/08)

Andyd said:


> Any idea where in Sydney rd?
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy,

The cheapest & most recent pot purchase was from Hot Price Trading 635 Sydney Rd. They had 2 ~60 litre SS pots for $59.95, now my HLT & mash tun 
There is another place near Spotlight (further south) that has a range of Alum pots for a reasonable price too. Get your BIAB fabric & pot at the same time!

I found my ~90 litre SS kettle in a simular type of shop in Footscray for only $140. 

One of the Victoria St Richmond stores is called Chefland, close to Church St. That's where my 4 ring burner came from, @ ~ $99.

Happy shopping


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/5/08)

Thirsty Boy took me on a bit of a walk which basically meant I walked from The Gem in Collingwood to The Royston in Richmond via a whole bunch of interesting stores.

There was one in Victoria Street which I am sure Thirsty will know the name of which had two 100 litre (or maybe 110) boilers for $75 each. I nearly bought one myself, but for the fact I would have no use for it. We also enjoyed a clutch of micro beers with a seriously good chicken parma at The Royston, which anyone buying those pots could easily afford.


----------



## Pumpy (8/5/08)

Rex said:


> I have the 98L Robinox SS pots from allQuip and they're top quality. The base is nice and heavy for good even heat.
> 
> Dimentions are aprox, 50cm x 50cm.




You kept that one quiet Rex , Wow what a set up 


pumpy


----------



## Rex (8/5/08)

Moray said:


> thats a cool setup you have there Rex.
> 
> How did you do the sight glasses ?



Thanks!

I set this up a while back. But the sight glasses sit between the pot and tap using an adaptor.

The down side of this that the sight glass is not accurate when the tap is open :-( If can get motivated to drill a new hole and take my pots to the welding shop again I'll move it.

BTW here are the parts from MoreBeer: 
http://morebeer.com/view_product/17450/
http://morebeer.com/view_product/18698/

I may have actually bought it from G&G, but it's exactly the same anyhow.


----------



## Rex (8/5/08)

Pumpy said:


> You kept that one quiet Rex , Wow what a set up



Haha, Actually built most of this nearly 2 yrs ago... mostly inspired by stuff here and morebeer.com  

FYI, I drilled all the holes in the pots for the taps/thermometers/thermo wells/heat exchanger then took it to a pro tig welder in Dandenong(Melb) and got them to weld in the SS threaded sockets to screw all the fittings into. Actually cost bugger all to get that done, since most of the hard work (drilling) had been done.

Me and a mate welded up the stand etc with galv square hollow tube etc...

The other cool trick is the gas solenoid for the HLT, the mongolian burner has a standing pilot and turns on and off the main jets using a basic 12vc power pack connected to the solenoid and a simple thermostat I used to use on my old pastic bucket/electric element HLT  
see: 
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7368
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=6975

I should post some more pics.


----------



## zedford (21/6/08)

this is a link to picks of some 200l SS drums I have for sale.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=23533

Tim 0419 363 992


----------



## jayandcath (23/6/08)

Is there a possibility that the bulk buy might be still on. I was just about to order two of the 70L pots (Would have already ordered, but they've only got one in stock) and a mate has organised frieght already, but for an extra $23 per pot to step up to 98L, count me in for two.


----------



## samhighley (23/6/08)

I've already ordered my 98 litre stainless from Beerbelly.

Sam


----------



## jayandcath (24/6/08)

OK then, it would appear that two have opted out. Is anybody else still interested or has it died a natural death.

1. Reg (depending on price)
2. Moray - 3101
3. Sammy (also want a BSP socket welded @ $35)
4. Fenton - 3087
5. jayandcath x 2

:huh:


----------



## domonsura (24/6/08)

The option is still there, someone PM me if the list makes it to 10


----------



## rh1an5 (25/6/08)

i would love to but the postage to QLD is simply a killer, unless their is a few of us and we can make the postage less painful somehow.
cheers


----------



## jayandcath (25/6/08)

rh1an5 said:


> i would love to but the postage to QLD is simply a killer, unless their is a few of us and we can make the postage less painful somehow.
> cheers



Mate if its any help, I have room for a third in the transport department.


----------



## jayandcath (30/6/08)

Hi All, In regards to a possible bulk buy. 
If we get 10+ they will supply them for $295 for the 98L Stainless steel stockpot, and is this directly from Allquip in Sydney???
I was looking at buying 2 x 70L S/S stockpots from Allquip, and have allready organised frieght from Sydney to Brisbane with a mate, the good news for anybody in the Brisbane area is that I can organise frieght for 5 units, for nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!  
So basically there are 2 more available with free frieght (When I say free, you can buy me a beer)

jayandcath - 2 
Allstar - 1


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

well for anyone in Melb i've found the holy grail of pots thanks to spillsy and thirstys tip off.

Theres two shops on Victoria St Richmond....both of which sell any size stainless or ally pots you could imagine...80L, 90L, 100L, 120L up to 200L

I brought a 120L heavy gauge ally for $270 like this






The stainless pots they have a rubbish tho, thin walls, thin base. They do sell SS Robinox 98L's but they are $600. I know i could get one for >$320 but i was sick of waiting and i got an extra 20L for less albeit alloy...heavy gauge tho. Just need to get a tap and my hop filter fitted! thanks to HOTD for driving me round all day.

If anyone in melb is after a pot i highly suggest you go and check these out before you spend big bucks on somthing else.


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

oh i cant remember what the shops are called but if you start at train overpass (vic st and punt rd) just walk up Vic St and one shops on your left hand side and one on the right side about halfway up. Cant miss them and open 7 days a week till about 5pm.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/7/08)

120 Litre? Looks schweet Fents... Sounds like some large batches on the horizon? B) 

Warren -


----------



## enoch (1/7/08)

Fents said:


> I brought a 120L heavy gauge ally for $270 like this


I reckon I will get mine from Beerbelly. 100 litre fairly heavy duty ~149.


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

enoch said:


> I reckon I will get mine from Beerbelly. 100 litre fairly heavy duty ~149.



i'd be intrested to see what gauge these are? ally right? all the ones i were looking at were heavy...like 4mm or somthing. Please dont tell me i've been ripped! h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/7/08)

Didn't want to say it Fents but I got mine (120 litre 4mm ally) for $140 in Epping.  

Warren -


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

your kidding? well i havnt touched it yet so i can return it...serious Wazz 4mm yea? from that wine joint in epping?


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/7/08)

Fents

Got it around 18 months ago. Was an ad in the local rag that had them on special. I was lucky enough to get the last one at the time.

My guess is they're probably not that cheap now but it wouldn't hurt all the same just to enquire about the price.

It's also a highly awesome place to have a squizz at. Lots of brewing related bling.

Here's their details. They're related to the place near the Vic Market from memory ?? :unsure: 

Cellar Plus Group Pty Ltd - HO and Showroom
47 Yale Drive (PO Box 349), Epping Vic 3076,
Ph +61 (0)3 8405 9000
Fax +61 (0)3 8405 9001
Email [email protected]
Web www.cellarplus.com.au 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/7/08)

Fents

Got it around 18 months ago. Was an ad in the local rag that had them on special. I was lucky enough to get the last one at the time.

My guess is they're probably not that cheap now but it wouldn't hurt all the same just to enquire about the price.

It's also a highly awesome place to have a squizz at. Lots of brewing related bling.

Here's their details. They're related to the place near the Vic Market from memory ?? :unsure: 

Cellar Plus Group Pty Ltd - HO and Showroom
47 Yale Drive (PO Box 349), Epping Vic 3076,
Ph +61 (0)3 8405 9000
Fax +61 (0)3 8405 9001
Email [email protected]
Web www.cellarplus.com.au 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/7/08)

Jebus H..  

Don't bother Fents. Just rang them on your behalf and out of curiousity... $250 now!!

The bloke told me they were probably clearing old stock at the time. It appears I did get a bargain.  

Warren -


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

Just rang em - $253 is the cheapest 120L ally pot and its 4mm. So i paid $17 more...

Phew you had me bloody scared the Mr W.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/7/08)

I was quite lucky at the time. SWMBO rang me from work and told me it was in the local rag. The scary thing was she offered me the pot. Who was I to refuse? :lol: 

Think I'll keep her. B) 

I still can't believe there's that much difference in price though. Scary.

Warren -


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

still goes to show you should shop around. could of saved myself $17 and epping is closer to me. heres me surrounded by chinese people in Vic st thinking i had the best price in the world.


----------



## RobW (1/7/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Here's their details. They're related to the place near the Vic Market from memory ?? :unsure:
> 
> Cellar Plus Group Pty Ltd - HO and Showroom
> 47 Yale Drive (PO Box 349), Epping Vic 3076,
> ...



The shop's in Peel St, next door to La Porchetta. They seem to have most of the blingy stuff there (including some beautiful polished stainless wine vats that look like they hold about 500 litres - I wasn't game to ask how much they were)


----------



## domonsura (1/7/08)

sorry Fents mate - you've been ripped  , my ali pots are also 4mm thickness including lid, Robinox brand. $250 for a 120 litre ali pot is ludicrous!


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

how much then dom (with shipping to Vic) ? as i said i can return it...


----------



## domonsura (1/7/08)

Fents said:


> how much then dom (with shipping to Vic) ? as i said i can return it...



1 x 100L ali pot shipped to Melbourne $194.95


----------



## Fents (1/7/08)

cheers bud.


----------



## hairofthedog (1/7/08)

http://allquip.com.au/home/index.cfm?fuseaction=PRODUCTS

Robinox 120lt ally stock pot $158.00


----------



## hairofthedog (1/7/08)

Robinox 100lt ally stock pot $138.00


----------



## domonsura (1/7/08)

hairofthedog said:


> Robinox 100lt ally stock pot $138.00




plus GST.


----------



## dj1984 (1/7/08)

this would of been asked befor but what are the benifits of using Ss over ali pots


----------



## Quintrex (1/7/08)

dj1984 said:


> this would of been asked befor but what are the benifits of using Ss over ali pots



They are more chemically inert and you can scrub the crap out of em, you have to be a bit more gentle with aluminium!


----------



## ballzac (7/7/08)

I don't know if I should be asking this in this thread, but I guess it's relevant, and I didn't want to start a new thread. Are there any serious problems with thin stainless steel? I just picked up a 110 litre stainless steel pot for $75. It is quite thin, but holds it's shape when handled and probably doesn't dent any easier than most aluminium pots. I am a bit concerned that maybe I've just thrown away $75 as it seems too good to be true. But I can't see how anything can be wrong with it as long as the welds hold and stuff. With the temperature not going much over 100 C, I don't see how the welds would come apart, but certainly don't want it to happen during a boil. Scorching is another possible problem I have thought of, but I will only be doing about 50 litre (final volume), and probably won't need the flame up that high.

I was actually looking for a 60 litre or so ally pot, and was looking to spend about $150, but then I saw this, and it's the same thickness as other ss pots that were half the capacity and three times the price. 

Thanks


----------



## browndog (7/7/08)

ballzac said:


> I don't know if I should be asking this in this thread, but I guess it's relevant, and I didn't want to start a new thread. Are there any serious problems with thin stainless steel? I just picked up a 110 litre stainless steel pot for $75. It is quite thin, but holds it's shape when handled and probably doesn't dent any easier than most aluminium pots. I am a bit concerned that maybe I've just thrown away $75 as it seems too good to be true. But I can't see how anything can be wrong with it as long as the welds hold and stuff. With the temperature not going much over 100 C, I don't see how the welds would come apart, but certainly don't want it to happen during a boil. Scorching is another possible problem I have thought of, but I will only be doing about 50 litre (final volume), and probably won't need the flame up that high.
> 
> I was actually looking for a 60 litre or so ally pot, and was looking to spend about $150, but then I saw this, and it's the same thickness as other ss pots that were half the capacity and three times the price.
> 
> Thanks



Ballzac, have a look at this thread.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## ballzac (7/7/08)

Thanks for that mate  Looks like it may be okay but not last long especially if it's not dried properly after use. I can live with that.


----------



## XavierZ (11/2/11)

Saw this on ebay.


----------



## Sammus (11/2/11)

XavierZ said:


> Saw this on ebay.



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=49660

In particular the last page, there have been problems with them. When your spending that much, I think I'd fork out the extra $50 or so and get a robinox.


----------



## riksbeaton (24/11/13)

Just picked up a 100 litre commercial grade stock pot for $ 80.. That should stop boil overs .....


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

Where? Link?


----------



## vittorio (25/11/13)

i got two 100lt kegs which you can turn into brew kettles etc, if ur interested im selling em at $200 each


----------



## Aydos (8/12/13)

I would also like to know where you got the pot from.


----------



## Bizier (8/12/13)

I three would like to know.


----------



## riksbeaton (9/12/13)

Good old Gumtree....


----------

